# Colorado To Yellowstone Summer 2008



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

We are planning a trip to Yellowstone and The Grand Tetons next summer 2008. We will be traveling from the Denver CO area and would like to know some of the favorite places to camp other than the KOA's? We also do not want to stay in an open parking lot style campground.

We will have about 10 days to make the trip. We can either camp in one place the whole time or move around. What ever works best to see everything in both parks.

We will have Grandma, 2 teen boys and us (Dad &Mom) in our 25rss. We will need to dump when we can and it would be nice if we did move around to have some of the campgrounds with hookups for Grandma. Any suggestions, please let us know.

Thanks!
coloradoos


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

coloradoos said:


> We are planning a trip to Yellowstone and The Grand Tetons next summer 2008. We will be traveling from the Denver CO area and would like to know some of the favorite places to camp other than the KOA's? We also do not want to stay in an open parking lot style campground.


coloradoos -

We are also making a trip to Yellowstone this summer in mid-July. The only place inside the park that will accept RVs (I think thats what we were told) is Fishing Bridge RV Park. Give them a try as they are now accepting 2008 summer reservations.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

There are other campgrounds within the parks that have spots you can use, however there are no hookups. We stayed at Colter Bay CG in the Tetons which does have full hookups.

John


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

JohnnyG said:


> There are other campgrounds within the parks that have spots you can use, however there are no hookups. We stayed at Colter Bay CG in the Tetons which does have full hookups.
> 
> John


John, What is Colter Bay CG like? Is it a nice place to stay? Would you use this as a base for the entire 10 days? Do you also have a favorite spot in the CG that is better than others? Thanks for the info!
Coloradoos


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

coloradoos,

I would also recommend Colter Bay Campground in the Tetons, and it would make a great base for all your exploration in the area. The campground itself is not the most private, they pack a lot of RV's in not that big an area, but it is not unattractive either. You are in among the fir and pine trees, and it's very much a 'roughing it' camping sort of atmosphere. Just don't expect a lot of 'personal space' or privacy. The sites are full hookup, but they are not paved and can be quite unlevel, so bring lots of blocking. Unfortunately - and this is true of all the campgrounds in the Tetons or Yellowstone - there are no campfires allowed. When you see some of the still visible devastation from the big fire in Yellowstone a few years back, you can certainly understand why.

Once you are out of the campground proper though, is where Colter Bay really shines. Within easy walking distance is a great fully stocked grocery store (very reasonable prices. I was surprised), a nice interpretive center and native American museum, horseback riding, marina, you name it. Staying at the campground also gives you rights to the swimming pool at the main lodge about 3 miles away. There is no WiFi at the campground, but it is available at the lodge, and that experience itself is breathtaking. Imagine being kicked back in an overstuffed sofa, laptop in lap, coffee (or ?) at your side, and in front of you... A massive and panoramic view of The Grand Tetons! It just doesn't get much better! Then look over your shoulder and see 50-60 other kindred souls tapping away on their own laptops... e-mailing friends and family about this great place they are experiencing. Very cool!

From Colter bay, it's about an hours drive into Yellowstone. Not that far, but the speed limits in the park are quite, um, conservative. You can do a loop through Yellowstone, hitting all the main attractions in a long day. I think when we go back, we will allow a couple more Yellowstone days to focus on some of the specific wonders we only scratched the surface of last summer.

All in all, the two parks make for an absolutely wonderful vacation. Much of what we hear about in life ends up being grossly overrated, but I can tell you without any hesitation that it would be impossible to overrate this part of the country. Especially Yellowstone. It is just magnificent! Literally one jaw dropping wonder after another. It just plain defies description.

Have a great trip!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> coloradoos,
> 
> I would also recommend Colter Bay Campground in the Tetons, and it would make a great base for all your exploration in the area. The campground itself is not the most private, they pack a lot of RV's in not that big an area, but it is not unattractive either. You are in among the fir and pine trees, and it's very much a 'roughing it' camping sort of atmosphere. Just don't expect a lot of 'personal space' or privacy. The sites are full hookup, but they are not paved and can be quite unlevel, so bring lots of blocking. Unfortunately - and this is true of all the campgrounds in the Tetons or Yellowstone - there are no campfires allowed. When you see some of the still visible devastation from the big fire in Yellowstone a few years back, you can certainly understand why.
> 
> ...


Doug,

Thank you for all the wonderful information! Sounds like from what you said and what others have said, Colter Bay CG is the place to stay. What part of the CG do you recommend? Do you have any sites you think have better views or a little bit of privacy more than other sites? We really want to make this trip special. My Mother is coming along and she doesn't have many years left to travel due to health issues. Thanks again, and we are so looking forward to our trip!

Coloradoos


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

coloradoos said:


> What part of the CG do you recommend? Do you have any sites you think have better views or a little bit of privacy more than other sites?


There are kind of two distinct sections, although they blend together. The areas are defined more by elevation change, than any physical separation. The front section is smaller, maybe 50-60 sites, and is close to the store (I forgot to mention before they have a bakery with these cinnamon rolls that... well... are REALLY good!). The rear section is slightly elevated and is a little closer to the lake, but also about 250 sites and felt more crowded to us. We stayed in the front section, and while the 'view' is more of the back of the store, it's a little cozier than the main section. We liked it, and frankly, none of the camp sites have much in the way of a view any way. Walk 1/4 mile or less, and you will have all the views you could want!

All that said, you can't reserve specific sites in advance. I would recommend reservations ASAP, but at this point they will not promise a specific site. I would suggest giving them a call about 2-4 weeks out to 'confirm' your reservation, and ask at that time for any particular area you would prefer. They will be in a better position at that time to mark a spot off for you.

The number for reservations throughout the park (and lodges) is: (800)628-9988. Tell them you want reservations in the 'Colter Bay Campground'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I would echo Doug's comments about Colter Bay. It's in the trees, but not private at all. The location is very nice, walking distance to the lake and ammenities. It was on the pricey side for camping, over $50 a night. I never went in the Fishing Bridge RV park in Yellowstone, so I can't compare it.

Both the RV campgrounds get reserved early. If you don't initially get the dates you are looking for, put your name on the waiting list, and call often to check availibilty. All the dry campgrounds in both parks are first come, first served.

John


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks to all for the great information on Yellowstone! I had a few more questions.

After looking into Canyon Bay CG. I found there are two Canyon Bay CGs. One with hookups and one without. Which campground is the better of the two and does anyone know if you use the showers in the full hookup CG, are they located at the store area and how far from either CG? Any one have a favorite site in Canyon Bay CG they want to share with us?

I also wanted to know what the roads are like through Yellowstone. How easy is it to pull your Travel Trailer from the Grand Tetons through Yellowstone either going west to West Yellowstone or East to a CG in that area? Same question, if we go East to West, is it easy to drive through Yellowstone with the Trailer in tow? A couple reviews I read, said that it was less car driving and less time to see the sites of Yellowstone ("figure 8" area of Yellowstone) when they had two bases in Yellowstone. One in the West and one in the East.

My thought is we would stay a few days in the Canyon Bay CG to see the Tetons and then move either to the East side or the West side to visit Yellowstone. Any suggestions, let me know. Thanks!

Coloradoos


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The showers (and laundromat) are indeed close to the store. Right next door to it as a matter of fact. Both border the full-hookup Colter Bay Campground.

The main roads through Yellowstone will not be a problem for towing your Outback. They are pretty wide open and easy to navigate, especially the main loop. One caveat though... Yellowstone is a high altitude environment. You will cross the Continental Divide multiple times, and see elevations in the 9,000 range. That's going to but an extra load on your TV. Of course, being from Colorado, you are probably pretty familiar with those conditions already!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like a fun trip - we did Yellowstone last summer and may go back - it is just too amazing....

For something "different" you might think about heading east for about 40 minutes to Cody, Wy. Its a great little town. Your teenagers would like the Rodeo they put on every night and the Wild Bill Cody Museum - It is actually several museums all in one and everyone in our group (12 in all from 60 to 2) really liked it.

Just thought I would throw that in for a change of pace - You mentioned full hookups and the Ponderosa we stayed at had them along with play ground, close to everything and on the west side of town, "closest" to Yellowstone.

Happy Camping.


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The showers (and laundromat) are indeed close to the store. Right next door to it as a matter of fact. Both border the full-hookup Colter Bay Campground.
> 
> The main roads through Yellowstone will not be a problem for towing your Outback. They are pretty wide open and easy to navigate, especially the main loop. One caveat though... Yellowstone is a high altitude environment. You will cross the Continental Divide multiple times, and see elevations in the 9,000 range. That's going to but an extra load on your TV. Of course, being from Colorado, you are probably pretty familiar with those conditions already!
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug!

Have you stayed at Colter Bay CG and if so which area would you stay in? We think we will stay there about 3 nights. We do not have to have hookups, but would be nice.

Sounds like getting through Yellowstone with the TV to get to different CGs should not be a problem.

Yes, living in Colorado we have been through many elevations. I now always ask about roads when we are driving in the mountain areas because one time we did a "Mapquest" to get directions to a campground in Colorado. The directions sent us up a *VERY steep grade *to say the least. I though we would never make it!!!!! It was very late at night and very dark and we didn't see the sign that said "NO RV's OF ANY KIND UP THIS ROAD







." We did see the sign the next moring when we went out to site see. Thanks to Mapquest, it didn't say anything about the % of grade. We followed the directions Mapquest gave us. I did write Mapquest and asked if they would ever considered having an area where you can put in what you will be driving and pulling and never heard back. Oh well, now I always ask and call the campground before heading out! One very hard and scary lesson learned!

If you have any other info, please pass it on. Thanks again!
Coloradoos


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jedmunson said:


> Sounds like a fun trip - we did Yellowstone last summer and may go back - it is just too amazing....
> 
> For something "different" you might think about heading east for about 40 minutes to Cody, Wy. Its a great little town. Your teenagers would like the Rodeo they put on every night and the Wild Bill Cody Museum - It is actually several museums all in one and everyone in our group (12 in all from 60 to 2) really liked it.


*WOW! The Codeo Rody!!! *

I rode in the Cody Rodeo in 1975 - the summer I worked at the Nat'l Girl Scout Center in TenSleep, Wyoming. What an experience for this CT. Yankee!!! WHAT MEMORIES!!!!! (thanks)

...and just to add to the notes about the Museum ..... there are real *REAL* Remmington Bronzes there ..... sends chills down my spine just thinking about them!

Can you fit me in your bags?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

coloradoos said:


> Have you stayed at Colter Bay CG and if so which area would you stay in? We think we will stay there about 3 nights. We do not have to have hookups, but would be nice.


Yes, we have stayed at Colter Bay Campground. As far as I know, there is only one Colter Bay Campground. There are other campgrounds in the park, but all have different names. From my understanding, the only two other CG's suitable for RV's are Flagg Ranch and Gros Ventre Campground. Unfortunately, I can't offer any review on either of the other two. We looked into Flagg Ranch early on, but were steered to Colter Bay by another Outbacker that has stayed there several times, and we were not disappointed. As far as specific sites at Colter Bay CG, they do not pre-assign sites. If it were me, I would request the front area (close to the store), but you pretty much get what they give you.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

See the link below for the two description of the two separate, but adjacent, "campgrounds" at Colter Bay. "Colter Bay Campground" is the area that has no hookups. When we were there in late August, is was practically empty. If I'm recalling it correctly, the sites were set up differently, you basically just pulled off the side of the road on a "U" shaped site. "Colter Bay RV Park" is where we stayed, quite a bit more expensive, full hookups, and, at least where we were at, nice pull-thru sites. As stated, is a bit cozy, but we had a site on the end of a row, with the door side toward the road. Made us feel like nobody was right on top of us. Probably a 1/8 mile walk down to the beach on Jackson Lake, gorgeous view of the Tetons right across the lake. I'd recommend the boat ride on Jackson Lake - very informative and a way to get much closer to the mountains across the lake, and also the hike to Hidden Falls and Inspriration Point. The gondola ride at Jackson Hole ski area was a blast too.

Of course there are volumes of info on what to do at Yellowstone, and I second the recommendation to spend some time in Cody to take in the Rodeo and Buffalo Bill museum

Enjoy the trip, as others have said, these two parks are awesome!

Grand Teton Lodging Company campgrounds


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are planning a week-long trip to Yellowstone as well this Summer.

Randy


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We are planning a week-long trip to Yellowstone as well this Summer. Will probably be there the first week of August. This thread is bookmarked!
> 
> Randy


It sounds like at least 1 outbacker will be at Yellowstone just about every week of the summer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

coloradoos said:


> ...
> Thanks to Mapquest, it didn't say anything about the % of grade. We followed the directions Mapquest gave us. I did write Mapquest and asked if they would ever considered having an area where you can put in what you will be driving and pulling and never heard back. Oh well, now I always ask and call the campground before heading out! One very hard and scary lesson learned!


I agree, it would be great if Mapquest would post %grade on road segments. IT would make planning that much easier.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lorne said:


> See the link below for the two description of the two separate, but adjacent, "campgrounds" at Colter Bay. "Colter Bay Campground" is the area that has no hookups. When we were there in late August, is was practically empty. If I'm recalling it correctly, the sites were set up differently, you basically just pulled off the side of the road on a "U" shaped site. "Colter Bay RV Park" is where we stayed, quite a bit more expensive, full hookups, and, at least where we were at, nice pull-thru sites.
> Grand Teton Lodging Company campgrounds


Okay, I stand corrected! I did not realize that the area was actually two separate - but adjacent - campgrounds. From what I am reading now, if they take advance reservations for you, it's going to be for the RV park, as the 'campground' is first-come-first-served. I would verify though when making reservations just exactly what you are getting!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## coloradoos (Mar 13, 2006)

coloradoos said:


> We are planning a trip to Yellowstone and The Grand Tetons next summer 2008. We will be traveling from the Denver CO area and would like to know some of the favorite places to camp other than the KOA's? We also do not want to stay in an open parking lot style campground.
> 
> We will have about 10 days to make the trip. We can either camp in one place the whole time or move around. What ever works best to see everything in both parks.
> 
> ...


THANKS TO ALL WHO GAVE THEIR INPUT ON YELLOWSTONE. JUST WANTED TO GET SOME MORE INFO ON BOOKING CAMPGROUNDS AND INFO ON HOW MUCH TIME WE SHOULD SPEND IN EACH AREA. THIS IS A TENATIVE PLAN AND WOULD LOVE ANY SUGGESTIONS.

WE HAVE TWO WEEKS AND WILL BE TRAVELING IN EARLY JUNE. SECOND/THIRD WEEKS OF JUNE. WE WANT TO BEAT THE MULTITUDE OF PEOPLE. DATES ARE NOT SET IN STONE YET.


LEAVE COLORADO AND STOP IN WY FOR THE NIGHT.
NEXT DAY CONTINUE TO TRAVEL TOWARD THE GRAND TETON MOUNTAINS AND SPEND THE NIGHT IN THE COLTER BAY VILLAGE RESERVABLE CAMPGROUND AND CONSIDER MOVING TO THE COLTER BAY NON-RESERVABLE CAMPGOUND.
STAY IN THE GRAND TETON AREA 3-4 DAYS SEE THE SIGHTS AND TAKE THE BOAT RIDE ON JENNY LAKE. 
MOVE TO THE WEST SIDE OF YELLOWSTONE AND STAY EITHER AT THE WEST YELLOWSTONE KOA , MADISON CAMPGROUND OR ANOTHER CAMPGROUND OUTSIDE PARK ON WEST SIDE.
STAY ON WEST SIDE 3-4 DAYS AND DO THE UPPER LOOP OF YELLOWSTONE AND ALSO TAKE THE DRIVE ON BEARTOOTH PASS. 
MOVE TO THE EAST SIDE OF YELLOWSTONE TOWARD YELLOWSTONE LAKE OR CODY AREA AND DO THE LOWER LOOP. STAY EITHER IN YELLOWSTONE IN ONE OF THE CAMPGROUNDS OR IN CODY OR SOMEWHERE NEAR THERE 3-4 DAYS. WOULD LIKE TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ACTIVITIES IN CODY.
AFTER CODY, HEAD BACK TO COLORADO, TAKING IT IN TWO DAYS. 
/list]

WHEN MOVING TO A NON-RESEVABLE CAMPGROUND IN YELLOWSTONE, DO YOU NEED TO BE THERE AT THE CRACK OF DAWN OR CAN YOU PUT SOMETHING ON THE SITE YOU WANT TO RESERVE IT....LIKE GRANDMA IN A CHAIR







.

SOOOOO, WOULD LOVE ANY SUGGESTIONS AS TO HOW MUCH TIME TO SPEND IN EACH AREA OR SUGGESTIONS ABOUT CAMPGROUNDS IN THE DIFFERENT AREAS. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY TRICKS OF THE TRADE THEY WOULD LIKE TO SHARE ABOUT GETTING AROUND YELLOWSTONE OR EVEN GETTING INTO A GREAT CAMPGROUND? WOULD LIKE TO START BOOKING RESERVATIONS SO WE ARE SET. THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE HELP!!!
COLORADOOS


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our trip to Yellowstone is booked as well.

Day 1: Castle Rock to Casper, WY KOA
Day 2: Arrive at Grizzly RV Park (west entrance to Yellowstone)
Day 3 - 9: Activities in Yellowstone booked through Flying Pig
Day 10: Yellowstone to Casper WY KOA
Day 11: Castle Rock

Randy


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"WHEN MOVING TO A NON-RESEVABLE CAMPGROUND IN YELLOWSTONE, DO YOU NEED TO BE THERE AT THE CRACK OF DAWN OR CAN YOU PUT SOMETHING ON THE SITE YOU WANT TO RESERVE IT....LIKE GRANDMA IN A CHAIR ."

Well, neither. All the non-reservable, non-Xanterra CG's have attendants (workcampers) that will be on hand as you enter the CG. Most are very helpful, and will offer suggestions where you might fit best, or if you have special needs like being close to a toilet, etc. Cruise through the CG, make your choice of available sites (occupied sites have a slip on a post at the site, and usually a "ticket" sorta thing in a display at the place where you pays your freight) then return to the attendant and settle up. It does help to be there early, though most folks won't leave until around ten or so. The earlier you are, the more choices you have, normally.

Last summer, fires were allowed in ground fire pits. It all depends on conditions (dryness of the fuel, humidity of the atmosphere, etc) as to whether or not fires are allowed.

Randy, Casper to Grizzly is going to be a long day! It's only about 350 miles, but remember, it is very slow going through the park. From Cody through the park will be a good four hours.

My favorite route is 287 out of Ft Collins to I-80, west to Rawlins, N to Lander and Dubois then in through the south gate. I stop at (or just before) Dubois and get a good early start the following morning.

Please forgive the brevity of the reply. My mother passed away Tuesday and I am just now starting to function again.

Sluggo


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sluggo54 said:


> My favorite route is 287 out of Ft Collins to I-80, west to Rawlins, N to Lander and Dubois then in through the south gate. I stop at (or just before) Dubois and get a good early start the following morning.
> 
> Sluggo


The only reason I chose not to go through Rawlins is advice from a buddy of mine. He says Rawlins is nasty. Armpit of Wyoming. Casper looks like a nicer "1/2 way there" over night spot. I also prefer interstate cruising instead of 287.

No offense to any Outbackers living in Rawlins.









Randy


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> My favorite route is 287 out of Ft Collins to I-80, west to Rawlins, N to Lander and Dubois then in through the south gate. I stop at (or just before) Dubois and get a good early start the following morning.
> 
> Sluggo


The only reason I chose not to go through Rawlins is advice from a buddy of mine. He says Rawlins is nasty. Armpit of Wyoming. Casper looks like a nicer "1/2 way there" over night spot. I also prefer interstate cruising instead of 287.

No offense to any Outbackers living in Rawlins.









Randy
[/quote]

I've never noticed any particular "nastiness" about Rawlins. You would come in from the east side, peel off on the bypass, and be out of town on the north within a minute or three. Even if it wasn't your favorite place, it isn't exactly a metropolis. It is a railroad town (UP), and like many to most downtowns, it has seen better days, but I've sure never found Rawlins to other than pleasant. Maybe I'm just easy to please.

There's a restaurant downtown we like to hit, the Square Shooters' Eatin' Place.

Now, several years back there was a Wendy's there that all by itself qualified as an armpit. It is most deservedly shut down and shuttered, last time I passed through, last summer. Dave Thomas would have had a heart attack.

Sluggo


----------

